# Banjo Catfish, shrimp hunter?



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I've read that Banjo's like to eat fry so I figured they'd chow down on some shrimp as well right? I doubt they could take an adult RCS but anything short of that may be a snack.

I bought one earlier today, he's maybe 2" tops. I have three tanks that he could easily go in to so space isn't a problem. 

Just curious is all.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Burks
If you look closely at their mouth, it is VERY large. It is my belief a 2" banjo cat can eat a 1 3/4" fish. *And it WILL try*. This is from my own experience. All your small fish and shrimp will disappear.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

I agree with neonfish. I had a banjo cat for a while and he picked off even the largest of large ghost shrimps.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup, as the others said, he'll pick off the largest of shrimp and probably many of the other tank inhabitants as well. It is a cool fish, but certainly wouldn't be one of my choices for a community tank.

Do you have a large tank that he could go into either by himself, or with some other appropriate tank mates that are big enough to stand up to him?


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

JanS said:


> Do you have a large tank that he could go into either by himself, or with some other appropriate tank mates that are big enough to stand up to him?


I sure do! He's happily hanging out in a 10g with Cherry Barbs, White Clouds, and an Opaline Gourami. He's still so small there's no way he'll hurt any of those fish unless they have babies again. The Cherry Barbs were kind of picking on him when he tried to hide under the Java Fern. They even chase the gourami away from there. I tossed a clay pot in the tank that is now his domain.

It's so fun to watch him eat shrimp pellets! I knew their mouth was big but geez, they are _all_ mouth.

Yes I know he'll outgrow the 10g but I have plans for a larger tank in the *very near* future. Actually all the tank is missing is a light fixture, just need the bulbs.


----------

